# Roamio OTA - install cablecard reader



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

A few months back somebody mentioned that he had ordered a Cablecard reader and was going to try to install it in an OTA box.

I can't find the original post or any follow up... Anyone remember that conversation? Anyone actual try it?


----------

